# How important is the sound your tower makes to you?



## Aquinus (Nov 5, 2016)

Everyone builds their towers with their own goals in mind. Some people want performance, some people want a low cost build and, some people might just want a tower that works but, ultimately a generalization doesn't always fit with what someone wants (or demands,) from a computer. So I would like to ask a fairly generic question, one I've started grappling with myself, is this:

*How important is it for your computer to be quiet?*

For me, it used to be the case that I just wanted my tower to be fast. I would settle with having headphones on and not really having to deal with the sound my tower makes and just opting for the performance option. As I've had a family and I've started to look forward, I'm starting to realize that the hearing in my left ear isn't quite the way it should be. I'm not sure if this is because the driver side window always being cracked open on the highway on my 45 minute commute or if it's because my incredibly loud computer is sitting to my left at my desk. Either way, I've started to realize both how loud not only my tower is but, how how loud my gateway server is in the living room (I bet my daughter and wife love me for that,) is as well. So as I've gotten older, had a family, and have started to shift from the "loving to tinker and screw around with technology" mentality to the, "I usually just want it to !@#$ing working work" mentality, I would like to pose this basic question to everyone.

Why do you think what you do about this and how do you justify it to yourself? I find it fascinating how my own view of this has changed and I honestly want to completely rebuild my machine in my office to be dead silent (the one in my specs,) as well as the gateway server in the living room. So, I would like to get a little bit of feedback on what you think about how much sound your tower makes and if you're own view has evolved as you've gotten older... if you've had time to think about such things in life.


----------



## alucasa (Nov 5, 2016)

Any components in my PC have better be near silent or it's outta there, period. At least while in idle or near idle.

I am willing to tolerate some noises when my PC is rendering as it's doing its work at full load.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 6, 2016)

I spend a large portion of my day at my computer, I want it to be reasonably fast, yet not give me a heart attack when the power bills come in, I also prefer it to be a calm background white noise that isn't distracting, particularly as it is in my bedroom and runs 24/7 crunching.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 6, 2016)

I don't care, as my computer is literally in another room from my workspace.  So loud,  noisy, and cool.


----------



## Frick (Nov 6, 2016)

As silent as fiscally realistic.


----------



## 64K (Nov 6, 2016)

I chose the last option because I have 2 answers. For my gaming rig I don't care if the fans make noise and the HDD clicks away because I can't hear them over my speakers when gaming unless I try to and generally I'm immersed in the game and don't notice much else. 

For my work PC and laptop I don't want a lot of noise but I've never had a laptop or work PC that I considered noisy or distracting.


----------



## blobster21 (Nov 6, 2016)

Once i have found the less annoying humming sound on my 2 computers, i stick to it once and for all. An android sonometer app hovers beetween 38-41db all the time in my room.


----------



## agent_x007 (Nov 6, 2016)

I got two Delta PWM fans on CPU cooler... and closed over-the-ear Headphones (not noise cancelling level, but still really good) 

Basicly : I don't care about the noise my tower makes.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 6, 2016)

blobster21 said:


> sonometer app




i never heard of that before (no pun intended).....thanks.

I only care about noise at the point it becomes annoying.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 6, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I only care about noise at the point it becomes annoying.


Of course and the same was with me but, at this point what I considered to be acceptable is now more like it's not.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 6, 2016)

blobster21 said:


> An android sonometer app


Haven't used it for the purpose of measuring desktop noise, but it worked fabulous for measuring my uncle's yelling across the house 


On topic:
My PC is in my bedroom, so I tried to build it as quiet as possible (both in working mode and in standby).
My old Zalman PSU suffered from coil whine in standby (though no whine when loaded), so I replaced it with quiet EVGA 500W.
I only have 1x140mm fan inside my ITX case, and it spins at 900rpm max. CPU heatsink is near silent, especially if you consider that it costs less than $20 new (Deepcool HTPC-200). 
The loudest part in my PC is the GPU. It's an ITX version of ASUS GTX950, but it will be soon replaced with a dual-fan 1060.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 6, 2016)

I voted "A balanced approach is the right way to go." 
I must say my system doesn't make more noise on load, the noise stays the same as when idle. 
My system is noise insulated and it doesn't have any whining or any HDD noise, 
I just hear the back exhaust fan moving some air at around 7-800rpm and my case sits at about 50cm from my right ear.

My CPU core temps are never higher than 50 degrees on load. (during summer, 27 degrees ambient)
My GPU temp has never been higher than 62 degrees on load. (during summer, 27 degrees ambient)


----------



## Hnykill22 (Nov 6, 2016)

I have this thing to.. cant stand a high pitched computer with lots of small fans just at full rpm making noises. good airflow case to start with.. have a Corsair Obsidian 450D. Kraken X61 cooler and a Palit GTX 1070 Super Jeatstrem card. 2x 140mm fans blowing in at front. and 2x 140mm fans Noctua on The Kraken cooler blowing hot air out. big fans. low rpm.. thats the way.


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 6, 2016)

Noise is actually a really interesting discussion nowadays. On my mATX rig, which is a bit older, there's a huge difference between idle / low fan controller speed vs. load / high fan controller speed noise. I generally game with either my M30Xs or M40Xs, so it doesn't affect me, but the triple NF-F12s and first-gen Vapor-X 280X are really a bunch of howlers. The old Vapor-X ranked amongst the loudest graphics cards at the time at something like 50dBa (and also the coolest 280Xs). The G2 750 is a relatively quiet beast but without a semi-passive mode, it contributes its fair share of noise too.

But in my travelling rig, it's a totally different story. The rear NF-A9x14, side intake NF-F12 and D9L cooler fans are all regulated by motherboard PWM, and stay very silent when the temperature inside is low. The 1070's fans don't move unless the card surpasses 60 degrees. The PSU doesn't spin up unless it's at load, and very demanding load at that. So most of the time, I have trouble hearing any noise coming from my desktop unless I put my ear up against the aluminum. I may as well be using my fanless MacBook.

Under load, it's actually not that loud either. It's definitely a different noise level than idle, as now all the fans in the system are spinning, but it's still quite quiet, considering there's no noise insulating foam in my Ncase M1. And it reverts to idle noise very quickly, as in the absence of load, these fans get rid of the heat very quickly.

What a difference 2 years has made in the progress of technology.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 6, 2016)

I want both. When browsing/music - dead silent. If power needed then go go go...

Most nosy thing is usually the HDD... I have good results with some laptop 2.5inch HDD's on the backside of the case. They are behaving good there 1TB is enough for me.

Wide PWM range Fans, and reasonable intake and outtake fans... voltage switch or motherboard control for them, if you game - switch them on. Combined with Fractal Define noise dampening... the result is really bareble.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 6, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> I have good results with some laptop 2.5inch HDD's on the backside of the case.



Exactly! I'm using a 2.5" 750GB Hitachi 7200rpm spinner at the back of my motherboard, doesn't make a noise, even if I installed it somewhere else in the case.


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 6, 2016)

Balanced.


----------



## FYFI13 (Nov 6, 2016)

I have had a Spahire HD 4870X2, since then i can't hear a thing, even when i want to. I think my current setup is quiet, but yeah, I'm deaf now.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 6, 2016)

Option 3, as long as it don't interrupt my gaming i don't care


----------



## Hnykill22 (Nov 6, 2016)

Certain noise in the room like from a computer can affect your mood. high frequency makes you tense.  the brain hears this and reacts to it. even when you are not aware of it. and shit.. im not even talking about coil whine ! shit that sound hurts.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 6, 2016)

Doesn't care at all I have 5.1 speakers and 2 Noctua Industrial humming at 2K anything over 35C so it's pretty much "full tilt" when I'm gaming anyway. Tho my pump noise at idle is a little annoying...


----------



## Dethroy (Nov 6, 2016)

I voted for the balanced approach. But it ultimately depends on what specific task the machine is supposed to be doing.


Gaming machine in a dedicated room? Some noise is acceptable (balanced approach).
HTPC? It better be dead silent.
All purpose living room machine (includes gaming)? As silent as possible whilst trying to not lose any performance.
Server in a closed/isolated room? Who gives a $&@%!


----------



## Hnykill22 (Nov 6, 2016)

Thats exactly the sound from a well build computer.. a gentle humming sound. Big fans, low noise.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 6, 2016)

blobster21 said:


> Once i have found the less annoying humming sound on my 2 computers, i stick to it once and for all. An android sonometer app hovers beetween 38-41db all the time in my room.


Literally got the same two cases except my server has two high CFM PanaFlo 120mm fans on the HDDs that make a constant whir.  I like it because it drowns out all of the other noises.


There's a ratio between RPM and fan size.  If it sounds like a turbine most people will get annoyed by it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 6, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> I voted for the balanced approach. But it ultimately depends on what specific task the machine is supposed to be doing.
> 
> 
> Gaming machine in a dedicated room? Some noise is acceptable (balanced approach).
> ...



You just hit the nail on the head and echoed my approach to the whole thing.


----------



## n-ster (Nov 6, 2016)

I have changed my tastes as well. Before it was about the best cooling while keeping the noise to no more than slightly or moderately loud. Now it's the quietest with cooling that has just enough headroom to not have to worry. Same for components, intel CPUs, for the first time ever I've gone green team for GPU, very little or no over volting when OCing...

On idle and low loads, I want it to be near silent, and the noise I do hear has to be pleasant. I try to keep to that standard even if building for someone else. Coil wine and hard drive noise are now a priority to eliminate for mid range. Semi passive GPU, and PSU (or Be Quiet!) are staples for high end builds. For people who care a bit more about noise, case and CPU cooler fans have to have great acoustics (I'm partial to Be Quiet silent wings or Phanteks 140XP or 200mm fans). For people who care more about idle noise, you can't go wrong with Noctua fans (partial to the redux line up).

Internal hard drive and DVD drive are relegated to my server but most of the time they aren't even plugged. No more 120mm or smaller fans in the main rig either


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 6, 2016)

I just bought a pair of autio technicas and forgot about it.


----------



## FYFI13 (Nov 6, 2016)

A laptop must be dead silent for me, can't stand noisy HP bricks. My main laptop, Toshiba Tecra Z40-A keeps the fan off even when playing 1080p videos.
For HTPC/file server i got Intel Nuc, which is also inaudible.
Gaming rig has pretty aggressive fan curve and since I'm gaming with headphones, i literally don't care about the noise. I'm not saying it's noisy, but i do prefer lower temps over the noise. Plus, with VelociRaptor spinning at 10K RPM there isn't much i can do about it anyways


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 6, 2016)

i voted performance, the loudest part of my rig is the rx 480s blower fan, but it works well and temps dont go past 75C... I think RMA repasted TIM on my gpu cause it was always at 85-90 before.  This is with a set limit of 90C and 60C target temp


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 6, 2016)

Computer noise has never been an issue for me,  for one I think it's the fact that I always choose high-quality case fan something with a very high CFM rating also something at least 120 mm.

 In addition I like to build with a positive air pressure I currently run six fans and I can't hear my PC .I also run H110gtx , and. Ref gtx970 ,  even while running Grandtheft auto five I still hear nothing.

  my case is nothing special , it's just a phanteks enthoo proM acryllic


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 6, 2016)

I don't care what the primary purpose, any noise coming from inside the computer case needs to be below the ambient noise levels of the room I am in. IMO, if I can hear the fan, the design of the blades is poor, the bearings are worn or of poor quality, or the vent the fan is moving air through is poorly designed. If my fans have to spin so fast they make enough noise for me to hear, then maybe I need to add more case fans to increase the supply of cool air, or maybe change cases or add sound deadening to the case.


----------



## FYFI13 (Nov 6, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Computer noise has never been an issue for me


Then you never owned an HD 4870X2! 










I paid extra 8 euros to get Arctic Accelero Xtreme cooler delivered for it ONE day earlier


----------



## erocker (Nov 6, 2016)

"I don't really think about it"

Unless of course a fan is buzzing, smoking, burning, etc.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 6, 2016)

Its how you know its working


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 6, 2016)

erocker said:


> "I don't really think about it"
> 
> Unless of course a fan is buzzing, smoking, burning, etc.



you n me both....im of the frame of mind that if You pay attention to a problem, You ONLY see the problem...I have My PC in a Office desk/PC desk, and Its fully exposed to be heard, but i just never hear it....threads like this make me think my age is catching up with me 


i can hear some noise, but for 6 140mm fans, a H110GTX water loop, and a Ref Blower GTX970, its not too bad...compared to the sound of me clearing my throat, it isnt that loud, but definitely there none the less.oh well.definitely louder than i thought


----------



## francisw19 (Nov 6, 2016)

The balanced approach seemed the best fit for me.  That said, I want near silence when things are idle (which is think is reasonably easy to accomplish these days) so I can browse, listen to music, etc. in peace.

When my rig is put under a load, I've been more focused on the "sound signature" (sorry I don't know what to call it) than the level of noise particularly.  Fans are going to be audible when my rig is under load, so if I have to hear them, I want them to sound good.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2016)

I've changed over the years. Back with my first hardcore gaming setup, I cranked all the case fans and gpu fans up while gaming and didn't care, especially since I mainly used a headset .

Now though, different story. Using water cooling with lots of rad space and quiet fans has allowed me to achieve a very quiet rig that doesn't sound Iike a yard blower while gaming. Fantastic, since I rarely have time to play anymore


----------



## BiggieShady (Nov 6, 2016)

I voted for balanced approach although my current situation is far from balanced ... my main machine is quiet and the other one is noisy. So there is dis-balance between them, but also in each of them separately .... quiet one is slightly overclocked and noisy one is at stock. Quiet one can get hot at summer and noisy one is cool. They are both in the same room but thankfully the noisy one isn't always on and is rarely at full load ... however at the times when it is, I feel I have successfully defeated the purpose of having a quiet build, thank you very much


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 6, 2016)

"Balanced approach" really makes no sense to me because the parameters have not been properly defined.

I don't see where cost is a factor at all. The most expensive fans are not necessarily the quietest.

The best power supply is not defined by the PSU with the quietest fan. The same can be said for graphics cards - many of which port fan noise directly out the back - which can totally defeat a quiet case.

Cooler does NOT automatically mean better. HOT is unacceptable - period. But 50°C (or even 60°C) and dead silent is just fine. 30°C and a bunch of fan noise is unacceptable.

The question was, "_How much sound do you *prefer* your tower to make when you consider performance, cooling, and cost?"_ I prefer zero sound regardless how I consider performance, cooling and cost. Now what I will _tolerate_ is another question.


----------



## BiggieShady (Nov 6, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> "Balanced approach" really makes no sense to me because the parameters have not been *properly defined*.


Isn't it obvious ... you balance noise versus temperature at wanted overclock ... effectively trading some of the longevity of components for some quiet
Anything else beside that would make no sense ... you can't "balance" the existence of sound dampening foam for example ... or balance the choice of fan manufacturer ...


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 6, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> "Balanced approach" really makes no sense to me because the parameters have not been properly defined.
> 
> I don't see where cost is a factor at all. The most expensive fans are not necessarily the quietest.
> 
> ...


Balanced, as in, sound when sound is required but too much sound is a bad thing.


BiggieShady said:


> Isn't it obvious ... you balance noise versus temperature at wanted overclock ... effectively trading some of the longevity of components for some quiet
> Anything else beside that would make no sense ... you can't "balance" the existence of sound dampening foam for example ... or balance the choice of fan manufacturer ...


This. Some people build their machine to be cool under any circumstance, others want it to be quiet, others want it to cool when cooling is required but, everyone has a preference and I'm assuming that most people haven't had the same opinion from the get-go. That's all I'm trying to gauge because I'm getting to the point where if I rebuild my machine, I might put extra time and money into it to make it quiet which is something I haven't done in the past.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 6, 2016)

With a 6700K and dual GTX 980's, silence isn't that much of a concern; the cooling needed is so little that my rig is naturally quiet.

I don't mind a bit of noise, and the other people in my house don't seem to care either... they make enough of it as is, so why not me too!? 


Lots of fan noise, to me, is a sign of a poor build design, if you have recent hardware. There is not anything that needs high fan noise, no GPU, no CPU, no HDD... heck, my HDD have no fans on them at all, at barely break 45c on hot days...

Older hardware, yeah, fan noise was something you had to deal with for sure, but I like my modern hardware purely for the fact that it makes little-to-no noise.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 6, 2016)

On my gaming PC the GPU is fairly quiet GTX980 and some of the fans are on PWM including the CPU. Two front fans are on a sliding switch. So if I feel it needs a little extra cooling on a hot day then I turn up the intakes. Otherwise its really quiet

My HTPC make no noise at all. All 120mm fans at 800 rpm and the PSU never spins up


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 6, 2016)

BiggieShady said:


> Isn't it obvious ... you balance noise versus temperature at wanted overclock ... effectively trading some of the longevity of components for some quiet


This just totally illustrates my point. You have set what balanced means to you. You are the first in this thread to mention anything about overclocking or longevity of components. What you claim is balanced is NOT what others say.

Note where Aquinus says "this" but then says something totally different by claiming some want cool under any circumstance, others want it to be quiet, others want it to cool when cooling is required. Then he ends it by saying correctly,, "_everyone has a preference and I'm assuming that most people haven't had the same opinion from the get-go."_

So clearly, it is NOT obvious - except on an individual bases.

And there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## BiggieShady (Nov 7, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> So clearly, it is NOT obvious - except on an individual bases.


I should elaborate more.
The way I see it, every air cooled build at idle is between silent and quiet ... at load it's between acceptably loud and obnoxiously loud 
By that extent, the load noise is what matters most.
Truly quiet build for me would mean way over the top PSU that is at 40% capacity at full load so the fan spins slowly, Pascal GPU, huge heatsink on the CPU with 14cm fan, roomy case that can accomodate >16cm tall heatsink (even with sound insulation on the sides if the case has it), and all case fans to be PWM controlled.
So the first balancing act is about finances  and you end up with less than you wanted.
Only after that comes the balancing I was referring to in my previous post ... getting the most with what you have got, staying as quiet as possible at load while still being able to overclock the bastard. (case air flow and fan curves)
What I haven't mentioned at all earlier, and is just as important, is quality of load noise ... soft and muffled is what I aim for.

That may be my individual approach, but the principles and components are all obviously common.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 7, 2016)

I can live with some noise when gaming that doesnt bother me but when im not gaming or just watching a movie off the PC I want it quiet.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 7, 2016)

BiggieShady said:


> but the principles and components are all obviously common.


No. Only to you based on what you believe to be what is expected. For example. Most graphics cards are NOT totally silent even at idle. While their fans may slow down, very few stop completely. Just as very few CPU fans stop completely at idle. Even drive motors don't stop completely at idle and only some PSU fans stop completely.

Truly quiet means just that - zero noise and that can only be achieved with a passive PSU, passive CPU cooler, passive GPU cooler and SSDs.


BiggieShady said:


> Truly quiet build for me


Key phrase there being "for me".

"_Quality_ of load noise"???  Noise is noise. If I am listening to music or a movie sound track, I don't care if the noise if from an Aston Martin V12 Vantage S - arguably the finest sounding exhaust noise in the world - it is still unwanted "noise" when listening to music.


----------



## TRUELOVE95 (Nov 7, 2016)

My computer has a really pleasant hum. I have a fan in the background just for the nice wooosh noise that the fan gives.

sounds like a joke, but the low sounds are actually soothing.


----------



## Komshija (Nov 7, 2016)

Fan noise don't really bother me unless it becomes terribly loud like in my Dell Studio XPS laptop under load. Normal HDD noise also isn't a problem. Of course, less noise is always better, but performance and noise are usually correlated, unless you plan to spend a few month's salary on your system. 

The only noise that could really bother me are whine and fan rattle, but these usually indicate that you have defective GPU or PSU and defective fan.


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 7, 2016)

FYFI13 said:


> Then you never owned an HD 4870X2!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds exactly like my GTX 670.


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 7, 2016)

blobster21 said:


> Once i have found the less annoying humming sound on my 2 computers, i stick to it once and for all. An android sonometer app hovers beetween 38-41db all the time in my room.




Still more silent than living with a girlfriend.


----------



## Dethroy (Nov 7, 2016)

The world we live in is noisy. My wife is noisy. My kids are noisy.
I don't want my hardware to be noisy as well... The few hours I'll spend on the PC I want it to be my haven. That's why none of the rigs I build use HDDs anymore.


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 7, 2016)

For a silent case I always keep in mind "HTPC silent".  Basically what i do is getting the most silent psu out there. For the case fans I take these high speed delta power supply fans  that turn on the 12 volts. I cut their wires then proceed to cut also a molex on the psu I know I will never use. Especially the one they usually put also the floppy connector. I plug all the fans on the same 5volts line...which is less than half the voltage they get inside a PSU so they turn really slower between 1200 and 2000 rpm so it turns all the time , keep it cool but turn fast enough to move air around.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 7, 2016)

FYFI13 said:


> Then you never owned an HD 4870X2!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had 2 of these in crossfire the noise was unreal, sounded like two vaccum cleaners. But at idle they where very quiet and I used a customer fan profile.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 7, 2016)

Well I think we are today (and for the past couple years) entering the era where you don't really NEED to choose between power and silence because you can have both, and not just that, but you can also get them at a very small price premium over a noisy piece of shit. OEM designs also start incorporating a lower noise level.

This poll was interesting five years ago, but today a silent system is almost the same as a 'regular rig' that invests maybe 20-40 bucks extra on a slightly better case, case damping or one or two low RPM fans. The regular components can already be (semi) silent for no premium. Look at GPU, look at CPU cooling, and PSUs.

Of course I'm not tallking about the category of passive silent, that's still a different ball game, but its also a niche that hardly anyone ever needs because there is always some ambient noise around you. I honestly can NOT hear my case at any time unless I'm really listening for it.


----------



## FYFI13 (Nov 7, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Sounds exactly like my GTX 670.


I have had several different GTX 670's with blower type coolers - trust me, that's a different category


----------



## BiggieShady (Nov 7, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> Noise is noise.


Wow ... facepalm worthy


----------



## infrared (Nov 7, 2016)

My pc's in my bedroom running 24/7 so it has to be fairly quiet but I don't like compromising on performance. I can't turn the fans down too much because the 360mm of rads isn't really enough to dissipate 785w (from wall, so ~700w from cpu&gpus) when crunching/folding/gaming at max overclocks.. Well it is, but the fans need to be ~1500rpm to maintain <40c coolant. I can dial the gpu's back a bit to lower the power consumption to 650w and then the coolant temp stays managable with much lower fan speeds. Ideally I'd like more radiator area so I can run it a lot quieter without compromising on coolant temp. I think my next build will have to be with a case that I can fit at least 480mm² of rads.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 7, 2016)

personally i dont mind if my pc sounds like a jet take off
just imagine i drive V8 engine with turbo and slick tyres
but later i prefer little bit silence


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 7, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> I voted for the balanced approach. But it ultimately depends on what specific task the machine is supposed to be doing.
> 
> 
> Gaming machine in a dedicated room? Some noise is acceptable (balanced approach).
> ...


+1 Same...

voted balanced.


----------



## Ithanul (Nov 7, 2016)

I don't mind a little fan noise, but I don't want it where I can hear the blasted things over a AC unit.

Plus, the computers sit in the living room so can't have them making a whole lot of racket.


----------



## cornemuse (Nov 7, 2016)

I _prefer_ complete silence, but, never happen.
Mine have allus made some noise, & when it gets/got loud enough, I would take action. 
The sound is just an annoyance for me, I lived on a really busy street for 12 years & now prefer the silence of the tomb, , , , I would like to live in a cave!!

-c-


----------



## Luke Whitton (Nov 7, 2016)

blobster21 said:


> An android sonometer app



Never heard of it before! Is it like noise cancelling headphones?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 7, 2016)

I think the quietness of my current pc is something i stumbled upon  inadvertently. The xeon 1231 doesnt really heat up too much, and the h110gtx aio water loop could handle 2 or 3 of them, so it never makes a peep, combined with me having no mechanial drives at all in the pc, really only leaves the gtx970 and case fans for noise sources. And they dont make much


----------



## blobster21 (Nov 7, 2016)

Luke Whitton said:


> Never heard of it before! Is it like noise cancelling headphones?



Sorry, i realized that "sonometer" is not the appropriate word to use in english (or is it ??), this word is the one we use in the french language ! Actually i was refering to a sound level meter, the device to measure accoustic pressure level, which follow a logarithmic scale :










Androïd has similar free apps to download from the Play Store, though they warn the users that the result should be taken with a grain of salt (ie. a real sound meter has a large frequencies spectrum, whereas a smartphone microphone is specifically engineered for human voice frequencies)


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 7, 2016)

blobster21 said:


> Androïd has similar free apps to download from the Play Store, though they warn the users that the result should be taken with a grain of salt (ie. a real sound meter has a large frequencies spectrum, whereas a smartphone microphone is specifically engineered for human voice frequencies)


It is also a terrible way to measure sound by simply taking a single measurement. The proper way to do it is to take a measurement in the environment without the thing being measured, and then with it, and then doing a slightly complicated equation with the two numbers to find the noise of the actual thing being measured. This is something that very few people know about, however.

So, like, all these sites that do fan reviews are not really reporting real numbers unless they do that math (which I doubt many do, since this was something I learned in college in a very specialized course). Sound waves multiply, meld, and accentuate or attenuate each other, and only doing the math gives true numbers.

That said, because of that, everyone's perceptions of sound levels, and what is acceptable, is very different. Our ears are individual, and as such, do not all hear the same things equally, and our environments are also different, leading to a very interesting idea when mixed with the topic of this thread; it's more about personal feelings than it is about actual science. If my furnace turns on, I cannot hear my PC at idle, for example. At load, if my kids are around, I can't hear it often, or if I wear my headphones (which I only use for TeamSpeak and such)... and the science to explain all of this is actually quite complex.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 7, 2016)

Our fan reviews do.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 8, 2016)

i get 45-55db from My PC's front during operation/normal use using one of those decibal "sonometers". i cant say how accurate it is, but as a frame of reference, I used it outside, in the dark of night, and to me it was Dead silent, it read a Minimum of 43db's....i looked online, and found a db chart, and it rated a Dead silent desert as 30+db's. so, make what you will of that.....i feel like i cant hear all too well anymore, it hasnt been an issue as of yet, but i have been to a few lalapalooza's, and the new woodstock,  one of Korn's 1st concerts, as well as a bunch of Pantera, and other HM bands shows throughout the 90's..


----------



## Dethroy (Nov 8, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> It is also a terrible way to measure sound by simply taking a single measurement. The proper way to do it is to take a measurement in the environment without the thing being measured, and then with it, and then doing a slightly complicated equation with the two numbers to find the noise of the actual thing being measured. This is something that very few people know about, however.
> 
> So, like, all these sites that do fan reviews are not really reporting real numbers unless they do that math (which I doubt many do, since this was something I learned in college in a very specialized course). Sound waves multiply, meld, and accentuate or attenuate each other, and only doing the math gives true numbers.
> 
> That said, because of that, everyone's perceptions of sound levels, and what is acceptable, is very different. Our ears are individual, and as such, do not all hear the same things equally, and our environments are also different, leading to a very interesting idea when mixed with the topic of this thread; it's more about personal feelings than it is about actual science. If my furnace turns on, I cannot hear my PC at idle, for example. At load, if my kids are around, I can't hear it often, or if I wear my headphones (which I only use for TeamSpeak and such)... and the science to explain all of this is actually quite complex.



In case anyone wants to learn a bit more about perceived loudness /sound/noise level...
http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calculator-levelchange.htm

Very interesting read imho.


----------



## prasoooon (Nov 8, 2016)

Don't care about the sound from cabinet but I am very annoyed by the sound of stutter like coming from my speakers, don't know why but it really made to think of burning those speakers in hell.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 8, 2016)

I don't care at all because when wearing my Headset i don't hear a thing, and honestly i like to hear my graphic card and cooler fans when they are spinning.

It's a nice feeling


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 8, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I don't care at all because when wearing my Headset i don't hear a thing, and honestly i like to hear my graphic card and cooler fans when they are spinning.
> 
> It's a nice feeling



Masochist


----------



## FireFox (Nov 8, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Masochist


Yes i am


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 9, 2016)

I use to wear headset too but since my main computer was on Tv i dont like to use wireless. Now that I have laptop I keep using headset most of the time si I don't hear the annoying fan and I go by the heat of the bottom to stop using it a little bit to let it cool down.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 9, 2016)

I always go with max performance and then I begin solving the noise. Meaning I make no compromises. I'm not going to clock things down to keep things cooler and quieter. I don't care if CPU runs at 85°C, because the AiO fan is so quiet I don't even hear it even when ingame happening has complete silence. Same for graphic card. I've overclocked it and tweaked the power delivery and fan profile to such extent that it's absolutely quiet at 1443/8000 which is the max my card can do. Which is why I went with a beefy cooler to have that covered, I just tweaked it further because stock profiles are always rubbish and noisy. I don't care again if GPU runs at up to 85°C. Which in the end turned out to be something which almost never happens lol. I don't know how I did it, but I somehow tweaked GTX 980's power delivery that it's even cooler than stock, while running at way higher clocks.


----------



## hat (Nov 9, 2016)

I say balanced approach. Obviously these are extremes, but I can't stand super loud fans. I had a vantec tornado 5k RPM fan once... it moved a ton of air but that thing was as loud as a vacuum cleaner! It didn't stay in my system long. That said I don't mind some fan noise, as long as it's not excessive. There is, however, one thing I cannot tolerate whatsoever and that's coil whine, or any other sort of strange electrical noises coming from the computer. That shit will drive me mad real fast.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 9, 2016)

FYFI13 said:


> I have had several different GTX 670's with blower type coolers - trust me, that's a different category



I have a Galaxy GTX 670 blower cooler and its as quiet as a mouse and its running on its stock fan settings.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Nov 9, 2016)

I prefer my PC to be a bit silent while I am not gaming that's why I have a fan controller installed( TT Commander FT) but when I'm gaming I don't really care as I turn up the the speakers volume or I have my headset on.


----------



## Brusfantomet (Nov 9, 2016)

Piked "It better be dead silent" as i hate computer noise, the only time i can sort of accept it is when playing demanding games. therefore all HDDs have been moved to a server that is reasonably quiet as well, but its not much you can do with something containing several HDDs.

My HTPC has one 120 mm Noctua fan that spins at 500 rpm, still audible when there is silence but its ok. I am fantasizing about slapping a big tower cooler on it to make the whole computer completely passively cooled.

the main computer (with a 5820k and two 290X that would be a pipe dream, so therefore there is a complete custom loop for CPU and GPUs that at idle at least cools them almost as silent as i would say its ok, the loades thing there is the pump (swiftech mcp 35x at 1350 rpm), fans running at 400 to 500 rpm, but there is a lot of them.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 9, 2016)

hat said:


> I say balanced approach. Obviously these are extremes, but I can't stand super loud fans. I had a vantec tornado 5k RPM fan once... it moved a ton of air but that thing was as loud as a vacuum cleaner! It didn't stay in my system long. That said I don't mind some fan noise, as long as it's not excessive. There is, however, one thing I cannot tolerate whatsoever and that's coil whine, or any other sort of strange electrical noises coming from the computer. That shit will drive me mad real fast.


agree, fan sound for me its ok but weird noise from pc is big no


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 9, 2016)

Brusfantomet said:


> but its not much you can do with something containing several HDDs



Use SSD's and/or 2.5" HDD's, they are quiet.


----------



## Vario (Nov 9, 2016)

I prefer to have a good amount of airflow as long as the sound is a gentle whir.  I actually like the white noise that my computer produces, dead silence would bother me.

I am running all dual ball bearing fans on a fan controller, thankfully no ticking, just smooth gentle whir.

Some fans are better for this then others.  I really like the Koolance 12025 HBK, it isn't ever dead silent  on the lowest voltage but it can be very quiet.  The sound it makes is a gentle whir and it produces very good airflow between 5 and 12 volts.  It undervolts like a champ.  The price is usually under $10 too.
http://koolance.com/fan-120x25mm-108cfm
Koolance high quality, dual ball-bearing fan.

Dimensions: 120x120x25mm
Type: Dual Ball-Bearing
Connector: 3-pin (3-wire with tachometer)
Rated Voltage: 12VDC
Current: 0.28A
Speed: 2600RPM (max)
Static Pressure: 5.4mm-H2O
Airflow: 107.6CFM (max)
Noise: 32.80dBA (max)
50k hours MTBF
If they made these things 4 pin PWM, it would be incredible.

They also have a larger 120x38, that in my opinion greatly outperforms the venerable San Ace H1011 in every way, but like the San Ace, it makes a lot more motor tick noise on most fan controllers.  I have a few of these but none installed in my current rig.


----------



## Smanci (Nov 9, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Use SSD's and/or 2.5" HDD's, they are quiet.



Not automatically no. Trust me I've had some really nasty-sounding 2,5" HDDs you can only silence by sealing them in a tight box


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 9, 2016)

Smanci said:


> you can only silence by sealing them in a tight box



Then you got the wrong brand!!
I have a Hitachi 2.5" 750GB 7200rpm drive, which I can confirm that it's practical inaudible, when in a case, you can't hear it.


----------



## Smanci (Nov 9, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Then you got the wrong brand!!
> I have a Hitachi 2.5" 750GB 7200rpm drive, which I can confirm that it's practical inaudible, when in a case, you can't hear it.



WD Scorpio Blues and Blacks


----------



## Deeveo (Nov 9, 2016)

I picked the last answer on the poll. Worked on it quite a bit in the last few months to get the system silent. It's about inaudible at idle now and not too loud when gaming, nothing that you notice over headphones atleast. Put some money in PWM case fans (not all yet) since the MB can control them (using speedfan for this).


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 9, 2016)

Smanci said:


> WD Scorpio Blues and Blacks



I've had a HDD in a dampened case and hanged on elastic bands and it was still clicking. I sleep in the same room, but still, if it's annoying for sleeping time, then it's not quiet...


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 9, 2016)

For data storage I will definitely buy a 2.5" Hitachi 7200rpm drive again.


----------



## BiggieShady (Nov 9, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> i get 45-55db from My PC's front during operation/normal use using one of those decibal "sonometers". i cant say how accurate it is, but as a frame of reference, I used it outside, in the dark of night, and to me it was Dead silent, it read a Minimum of 43db's....i looked online, and found a db chart, and it rated a Dead silent desert as 30+db's. so, make what you will of that.....i feel like i cant hear all too well anymore, it hasnt been an issue as of yet, but i have been to a few lalapalooza's, and the new woodstock,  one of Korn's 1st concerts, as well as a bunch of Pantera, and other HM bands shows throughout the 90's..


Some of the apps like Sound Meter have calibration mode where you go somewhere dead silent and calibrate the mic level recorded there as a baseline ... results may not be very accurate, but it's better than nothing


----------



## Beastie (Nov 9, 2016)

It is very important to me except when I am gaming, in which case in the worst possible scenario I can wear cans.

 My current build is good, except for an annoying resonant noise at certain rpm on my case fans and an annoying glitch with the PWM controller on my mobo.

 I'm thinking a better mobo and maybe some Be Quiet case fans would improve things. I can live with what I've got for the mo.


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 9, 2016)

The sound of six 140mm and one 120mm Sharks is actually soothing.


----------

